# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Vepra arti nga artist te panjohur

## shigjeta

*Kater Stinet*

_Autori i panjohur
Punim ne gure
Vitet 1770-1790_

Te kater skulpturat mendohen te kene qene pjese dekorimi e nje ndertese. Per shkak se autori i tyre e ka bere perendeshen Ceres (stina e Veres) sipas stilit te skulptorit Augustine Pajou (1730 - 1809), per shume kohe mendohej qe keto ishin punime te tij. 
Historia e hershme e ketyre figurave eshte e panjohur. Pas rizbulimit te tyre ne France ne 1922 u blene nga nje familje qe ne 1938 ia dhuroi Muzeumit te Arteve ne USA.

----------


## shigjeta

_Pranvera - si Flora (perendesha e luleve, mitologjia romake)_

----------


## shigjeta

_Vera - si Ceres (perendesha e bujqesise, mitologjia romake)_

----------


## shigjeta

_Vjeshta - si Bakus ( perendia e veres dhe vreshtave, mitologjia romake)_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

_Dimri - si Saturni (mitologjia romake)_

----------

